# [PC Gamer]Far Cry 2 gets 94%...



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

This article is for all of those that don't have access to the up-coming issue of PC Gamer.

Dicky B over at the Something Awful forums has so kindly posted up scans of the actual article that has been shipped to subscribers before going on sale next week in the UK. What a nice chap! 





































... there y'go! Great article, but will you agree with it? Are you interested in Far Cry 2's completely free-roaming 40+ hours of gameplay? 

I know I am! 

For those in the UK interested to know, the mag is out on the 25th, this Thursday!

Enjoy!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am definitely looking forward to this game... have been for a while!



InnocentCriminal said:


> For those in the UK interested to know, the mag is out on the 25th, this Friday!
> 
> Enjoy!




25th is Thursday


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

HEH HEH HEH! I was seeing if anyone would notice. Nice one!

\m/


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW, cant wait to play it .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll fix the images tonight when I'm home, don't have time to do it now unfortunately. Sorry folks!


----------



## Exavier (Sep 23, 2008)

very nice, cheers for bringing it up


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

Not a problem.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting these. Game looks awesome. I still haven't finished Crysis Warhead. I plan to do so tonight. FarCry 2 is going to be awesome.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2008)

far cry meets stalker so it seems good to me!


----------



## flix (Sep 23, 2008)

any1 knows what a system we will need to play Far Cry 2 like its deserved to be played?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

Minimum Requirements

* CPU: Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz, Pentium D 2.66 Ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3500+ or better
* Graphics: NVidia 6800, ATI X1650 or better - Shader Model 3.0 - 256 MB
* RAM: 1 GB
* Hard Drive Space: ~12GB
* Optical Drive: DVD Drive

Recommended Requirements

* CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo family, AMD 64 X2 5200+, AMD Phenom or better
* Graphics: NVidia 8600 GTS, ATI X1900 or better - Shader Model 3.0 - 512 MB
* RAM: 2 GB+
* Hard Drive Space: ~12GB
* Optical Drive: DVD Drive
* Sound: 5.1 sound card recommended

Supported Video Cards

* NVidia 6800
* NVidia 7000 series
* 8000 series
* 9000 series
* 200 series
* 8800M and 8700M for notebooks

* ATI X1650 – 1950 series
* HD2000 series
* HD3000 series
* HD4000 series


----------



## iStink (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm getting this.  Thank you for this post. I am totally in the mood for far cry 2 now lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2008)

wow how incredably dissapointing.

its not an end to farcry 1 its a totally diff game.


WTF graphics? its like half TF2 cartoon paper crap half old school DX9 stalker bump mapping.....you whanna know what games dont deliver that they always say their going to?


sequels like REAL sequels were the story ends it just ends they stand you up in the first one and then the second usually the same name ending in "2" finishes the story. not only hav i never seen a game like this other than FFx and X-2 but but seriously...ugh nvm i have never been so disapointed in a game wtf were they thinking? i really wanted farcry2 to just end not start off in f#@$ africa kiling rinos or some shit.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> wow how incredably dissapointing.
> 
> its not an end to farcry 1 its a totally diff game.
> 
> ...




They were not allowed to continue the Far Cry story... that was a crytek game. This is a ubisoft game, hence the completely different story. Ubisoft was not given an ok to continue on the original story line. 

I think this game is going to be awsome. The whole crazy zombie/mutants from the first game was cool, but I would not be able to do it another time around. It get old.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice, looks like what I was hoping for. I will certainly pick this one up. Thanks for the post.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't wait for it, really I can't. Should be awesome! So many fuggin' great games coming out this year...

Left 4 Dead, Call of Duty 5, GTA IV, Dawn of War II, if that is out this year maybe not. What else....


----------



## MadClown (Sep 23, 2008)

I wish my November issue of pcg had a review of Far Cry 2, all it has is Spore, meh, cant wait for this one. =D


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cannot wait for this!  I am so excited...  then again, Bioshock got a 96% and was just ok...


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 24, 2008)

Where's p65?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 24, 2008)

Strangely it's not loading. It's the 2nd thumbnail. I'll try and fix that when at work.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 24, 2008)

I've got to get saving some money, From october on its going to be noone stop games coming out, Fable 2, far cry 2, fallout 3, gears of war 2, cod5, wow:wotlk, L4D, Halo wars, the list goes on hehe


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 24, 2008)

Jacko28 said:


> I've got to get saving some money, From october on its going to be noone stop games coming out, Fable 2, far cry 2, fallout 3, gears of war 2, cod5, wow:wotlk, L4D, Halo wars, the list goes on hehe



Exactly!

I'm really, really looking forward to the games being released this year, brings a tear to my eye. 

ARRRRGH! I'm actually more excited about this than I am Left 4 Dead and that's saying something.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 24, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm really, really looking forward to the games being released this year, brings a tear to my eye.


yes its going to be a very definitive year what it means to be a gamer

ive been looking forward it this for a while now, because warhead was kinda more of the same i think this calls for a change of sig!

ONLY ONE MONTH TO GO TILL YOUR PLAYING FAR CRY 2


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 24, 2008)

looks epic. along with left4dead and diablo 3, this goes on my games list for end / early next year.


----------



## Sonido (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, Crytek is really making Unreal's UE3 run for the hills. I can't wait for the updated engines to go head to head.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 24, 2008)

Sonido said:


> Man, Crytek is really making Unreal's UE3 run for the hills. I can't wait for the updated engines to go head to head.



Crytek don't have any involvement with this since Ubisoft bought FarCry. Ubisoft actually created FC2's engine (Dunia) from scratch. It's completely multi-threaded apparently so it'll make use of dual and quad cores! w00t! Wonder if this will be a decent game for Skulltrail considering everything so far has failed to improve over standard single socket systems. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 24, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Minimum Requirements
> 
> * CPU: Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz, Pentium D 2.66 Ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3500+ or better
> * Graphics: NVidia 6800, ATI X1650 or better - Shader Model 3.0 - 256 MB
> ...



OMG i may actually be able to run this sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 24, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 24, 2008)

Does it say anywhere if it runs good? I really want to get this but I don't want to fight with the settings for an hour before I get a decent frame..


----------



## Triprift (Sep 24, 2008)

Id say if can run Crysis warhead decent then ud run this one fine.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it say anywhere if it runs good? I really want to get this but I don't want to fight with the settings for an hour before I get a decent frame..



Unfortunately not. I concentrated more on the content and the game as a whole. However, like I mentioned, the Dunia engine was built with multiple cores in mind, so I can only assume it'll run pretty well if can utilize more than 2 cores. We can only make assumptions as to how it'll run, and I don't trust any minimum or recommend specifications that are just thrown on to the game's packaging. 

Looking at the pictures thought, I wouldn't be surprised if it's going to be all Shader work instead of massive texture files, it's really is a massive game so the only other thing I can think of that could hinder performance is loading parts of the world up as you get closure but that really doesn't seem too tasking thinking of it.

I can't fuggin' wait for this game. I really hope they have a co-operative mode or bring one out as it'd be freaking awesome driving around with your mates blowing shit up and setting fire to things. It's thrown upon in real life would you know?!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 24, 2008)

Some more info, this time on the multiplayer aspects...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 24, 2008)

the next six months are going to be expensive...with some of these hopefully being as good as they are supposed to be: 

NHL09 (already out), Brother in Arms: HH (10/7), Fracture (10/7), Golden Axe (10/14), Saints Row 2 (10/14), FarCry 2 (duh) (10/21), FallOut 3 (10/28)...

I could go on... it seems every week another game is coming out. Like I said I dunno which of them will be worth a buy, but i am excited for the one I listed. Hell...thats only October! Getting into November is GoW2, CoD5, Resistance 2, Quantum of Solace, and those are all before the 15th! 

I can picture my bank account dwindling already


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2008)

The Far Cry 2 collectors edition box looks sweet even if the price isnt.

http://www.ebgames.com.au/PC/product.cfm?ID=12904

Dont if ull get this worldwide the regular is nearly 90 bucks bah :/


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 25, 2008)

thats a rather ridiculous collectors edition. I have collector editions for Halo 2 and 3, but I don't buy them otherwise because I don't care about that other stuff. If I want a map I can look it up online, and who cares about a wooden display box. It's not like people are going to come into your house and say "that is one fine computer game display box you have there!" Gimme a break.

The only good thing about them is when they come with game extras, like in game objects or something like that. The making of stuff is alright, it can be interesting, but to each their own.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks very nice, one more step towards what games could be.........


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 30, 2008)

Some more  screenshots (courtesy of Kotaku) some you've seen, some you may not have seen. 

^^


----------



## Triprift (Oct 3, 2008)

I read this article earlier very interesting apologies if old news

http://games.on.net/article/4182/Fallout_3_on_PC_Bethesda_say_No_to_DRM


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 3, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I read this article earlier very interesting apologies if old news
> 
> http://games.on.net/article/4182/Fallout_3_on_PC_Bethesda_say_No_to_DRM



Thats good to hear. And I love how they say real world drug names are concerning but heads exploding aren't.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2008)

I really want FC2!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm definitely buying this game. Too many awesome games are coming out lately.. I need to save money!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 14, 2008)

I've pre-ordered Far Cry 2 for less than £30 w00t w00t! If anyone in the UK is keen, shout me and I'll give 'em details.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll buy it in 2011. I bought Far Cry 3 years after release and loved it. So I think this one will be the same! lol

I hope there are some crazy mutants in there somewhere that no one knows about.... that would be awesome


----------



## Darknova (Oct 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it say anywhere if it runs good? I really want to get this but I don't want to fight with the settings for an hour before I get a decent frame..



The PCGamer guys refuse to give good ratings to games that can't be played on their own gamer systems, and they're both just above average, I think the most powerful has an 8800GTS or something.

There will also be a benchmarking tool released before FC2 is that will let you know how well your system will play FC2.


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 14, 2008)

i cant wait too i pre-ordered it at play.com they have some exclusive steel book case but hmv (uk) gives you 4 exclusive missions i want both haha


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> I'll buy it in 2011. I bought Far Cry 3 years after release and loved it. So I think this one will be the same! lol
> 
> I hope there are some crazy mutants in there somewhere that no one knows about.... that would be awesome



lol eerrrr why not get it when its released mon


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> lol eerrrr why not get it when its released mon



A) I don't have a machine to run it right now

B) It'll be a lot cheaper in 3 years

c) Oh who am I kidding! I want it NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm just happy Crytek has nothing to do with this game.  It may actually run correctly from the get-go and not require a custom config file just to keep it from crashing.

Damn warhead.


----------



## Muhad (Oct 15, 2008)

Over at the FarCry2 forum it was stated that the game's enemies are labelled in red. 

Is that true?  If so I think it's stupid. Takes all the unknown and surprises out of the game.
Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 15, 2008)

What I want to know is if the map editor will be in the PC version!


----------



## Kwod (Oct 17, 2008)

Triprift said:


> The Far Cry 2 collectors edition box looks sweet even if the price isnt.
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com.au/PC/product.cfm?ID=12904
> 
> Dont if ull get this worldwide the regular is nearly 90 bucks bah :/



I bought Warhead for $49....and I get the feeling that FC2 will be twice as long, if not twice as good.
Both Crysis and WH are nothing special for gameplay.


----------



## Pixelated (Oct 29, 2008)

Far Cry 2 94% = 100% Sellout. This game is a 65%-70% TOPS! I bought it and immediately had a case of buyers remorse. That's the last time I listen to a PC Gamer review. I mean how can you mention Far Cry 2 with the likes of HL2 and other masterpieces? Because that's what a 94 is. Either the reviewer only played a couple of hours of it, played a one hour demo or they just plain sold out.

There's a HUGE difference between a 70%-80% rating and a 94%. HUGE!


----------



## J-Man (Oct 29, 2008)

I still need to install the hotfix for it yet.


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pixelated said:


> Far Cry 2 94% = 100% Sellout. This game is a 65%-70% TOPS! I bought it and immediately had a case of buyers remorse. That's the last time I listen to a PC Gamer review. I mean how can you mention Far Cry 2 with the likes of HL2 and other masterpieces? Because that's what a 94 is. Either the reviewer only played a couple of hours of it, played a one hour demo or they just plain sold out.
> 
> There's a HUGE difference between a 70%-80% rating and a 94%. HUGE!



Different people like different types of games. I haven't played FC2 yet, but I can tell ya it wouldn't take much for me to put it above HL2, which I would put around a 70, definitely imo the most overrated game of all time by a wide margin, although Ep2 was everything I thought the other one could be. My point is, just b/c a reviewer gives a higher score than you think the game was worthy of, doesn't mean it isn't deserving in somebody's mind. And actually, w/ the amount of piracy that goes on these days, I think reviewers have had a tendency to overrate games, if only in the hopes that people will buy instead of steal.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

Pixelated said:


> Far Cry 2 94% = 100% Sellout. This game is a 65%-70% TOPS! I bought it and immediately had a case of buyers remorse. That's the last time I listen to a PC Gamer review. I mean how can you mention Far Cry 2 with the likes of HL2 and other masterpieces? Because that's what a 94 is. Either the reviewer only played a couple of hours of it, played a one hour demo or they just plain sold out.
> 
> There's a HUGE difference between a 70%-80% rating and a 94%. HUGE!



I agree with you! A colleague and I were talking about how PC Gamer (as they had the exclusive) may have been inclined to give it a higher score because of it. I wouldn't say Far Cry 2 is as good as Half Life 2 because it's not. Even though it's massively open ended (and I like my freedom) the graphics are decent and enjoyable, I still find myself being bored. That's not good. I'm enjoying the game, but I honestly think they've overrated the game. 

It's a polished game but the AI really needs improving, which will come in a patch I presume. However, I can't help but feel it's lacking character. Obviously I'm not going to give up on it yet as I've been waiting a long time for it and I see potential in the Dunia engine, just I'm slightly disappointed.

I'd give it a 78% - it's no Half Life 2 - that's for certain!


----------



## laszlo (Oct 29, 2008)

the gameplay of fc2 is worse compared to fc1; the game isn't addictive like fc1 

so for me was a deception.... i start to play dead space and i like it but this evening i'll try fallout3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I agree with you! A colleague and I were talking about how PC Gamer (as they had the exclusive) may have been inclined to give it a higher score because of it. I wouldn't say Far Cry 2 is as good as Half Life 2 because it's not. Even though it's massively open ended (and I like my freedom) the graphics are decent and enjoyable, I still find myself being bored. That's not good. I'm enjoying the game, but I honestly think they've overrated the game.
> 
> It's a polished game but the AI really needs improving, which will come in a patch I presume. However, I can't help but feel it's lacking character. Obviously I'm not going to give up on it yet as I've been waiting a long time for it and I see potential in the Dunia engine, just I'm slightly disappointed.
> 
> I'd give it a 78% - it's no Half Life 2 - that's for certain!


Personally, I think Far Cry sets the bar on how *not* to do open ended play.  It just feels like a game that was intended to be on tracks but they decided to lay a few rails next to the main line.  I think the game is lacking a few things:
-A coherant, believable, and memorable plot.
-A better way to get around quick.
-Screw this "malaria" BS--it adds nothing "fun" to the game; it represents a chore and gamers don't like chores.
-Weapons need to be distinguishable from one another just by handling characteristics.  They also need to be upgradable.
-More vehicle choices with far more variety in physics.
-Slow the dialogues down.  All the voice over actors talked like they were being chased by a lion.
-"Buddies" is a good idea in theory but just like "malaria," does more to annoy than add to the game play.

What they really did was take a 4-6 hour game and stretch it to fill 20+ hours (mostly in a constant state of deja vu).

GUN maybe wasn't as fluid of a game but it was far better (good enough to want to play it twice).  GUN consistently got about an 80% rating.  Far Cry 2, therefore, is probably in the 50-70% range.

Seriously, it looks like only GameSpy wasn't on the take:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_Cry_2#Reception


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

Well said! 

I must admit, the buddies thing pisses me off. I find myself loading my previous save if I die instead of allowing my buddy to come and save me. 78% was my initial impression, I may change my mind depending how I get on with the game. I haven't played it properly, haven't had time. May restart it tonight to show my girlfriend everything from the beginning.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 29, 2008)

94% are these guys on crack....I wouldnt give it a 60%....To much time spent going back and forth just to kill a handfull of guys...played it twice for about 2 hours both times and bored me to death...All ready uninstalled!!


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 29, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Personally, I think Far Cry sets the bar on how *not* to do open ended play.  It just feels like a game that was intended to be on tracks but they decided to lay a few rails next to the main line. .....
> 
> Seriously, it looks like only GameSpy wasn't on the take:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_Cry_2#Reception



lol... i like when u used the word "chore".  This whole game is a chore.  I think Doom II was less repetitive.

Its like they spent 99.9% of their time on the engine and forgot that they were making a game.

"oh crap, boss, we only have 5 missions."
"quick, Johny, delete the fast-travel and make all the enemies respawn 150ft from the player in every direction... Mark, make those 5 missions into 40."

@ kwod: Crysis warhead butchers this game in terms of gameplay.  At least warhead is interesting and you have cool weapons and powerups; and you fight aliens and koreans.  Here you do the SAME THING over and over again, the game is easy even on the level, you just die from the tediousness.  I gave this game a chance and played it for about 8 hrs over the course of a week and a half.


----------



## Pixelated (Nov 4, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Different people like different types of games. I haven't played FC2 yet, but I can tell ya it wouldn't take much for me to put it above HL2, which I would put around a 70, definitely imo the most overrated game of all time by a wide margin, although Ep2 was everything I thought the other one could be. My point is, just b/c a reviewer gives a higher score than you think the game was worthy of, doesn't mean it isn't deserving in somebody's mind. And actually, w/ the amount of piracy that goes on these days, I think reviewers have had a tendency to overrate games, if only in the hopes that people will buy instead of steal.



I understand that there are certain likes and dislikes and opinions always factor into what types of games people will like. PC Gamer and other mags are supposed to be objective and review and rate games based on some preconceived notions of what a good, fun and quality game is. Replay factor is important, characters, storyline and graphics and sounds. Far Cry 2 has decent graphics and that's about it. After playing for 4-6 hours it's a bore and none of the missions make sense. It's a total repeat of the same things, over and over and over. I mean just because a reviewer doesn't like say for instance RPG's, doesn't mean he's going to give the game they're reviewing a low score, right? 

Half Life 2 maybe wasn't your cup of tea but it had an engrossing story, superb graphics, top notch voice acting, great AI, memorable characters and very friendly modding capabilities. Perhaps most importantly to me was that it was polished. Also that was 2004. No doubt if a linear game like HL2 was released today it wouldn't get such high praise.

To say that game magazines overrate games because of piracy is about the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! If anyone knows that PC games will sell if they're good it's PC game fans. I really can't believe you would say that. What it really comes down to is money. PC Gamer and the like are afraid that if they gave Far Cry 2 a 6/10 Ubisoft would throw a fit and cut them off from getting advanced copies of their games to review. When most game publications are online now losing any amount of paid subscriptions is not good. Behind EA Ubisoft is the second largest video game publisher. Look what happened to 1Up.com when they gave an honest review of Assassins Creed. Ubisoft cut them off because they wouldn't lie to their readers or at least embelish the truth. Actually Assassins Creed and Far Cry 2 have a lot of similarities, they're both extremely repetitive and boring after an hour or two.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 4, 2008)

Pixelated said:


> I understand that there are certain likes and dislikes and opinions always factor into what types of games people will like. PC Gamer and other mags are supposed to be objective and review and rate games based on some preconceived notions of what a good, fun and quality game is. Replay factor is important, characters, storyline and graphics and sounds. Far Cry 2 has decent graphics and that's about it. After playing for 4-6 hours it's a bore and none of the missions make sense. It's a total repeat of the same things, over and over and over. I mean just because a reviewer doesn't like say for instance RPG's, doesn't mean he's going to give the game they're reviewing a low score, right?
> 
> Half Life 2 maybe wasn't your cup of tea but it had an engrossing story, superb graphics, top notch voice acting, great AI, memorable characters and very friendly modding capabilities. Perhaps most importantly to me was that it was polished. Also that was 2004. No doubt if a linear game like HL2 was released today it wouldn't get such high praise.
> 
> To say that game magazines overrate games because of piracy is about the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! If anyone knows that PC games will sell if they're good it's PC game fans. I really can't believe you would say that. What it really comes down to is money. PC Gamer and the like are afraid that if they gave Far Cry 2 a 6/10 Ubisoft would throw a fit and cut them off from getting advanced copies of their games to review. When most game publications are online now losing any amount of paid subscriptions is not good. Behind EA Ubisoft is the second largest video game publisher. Look what happened to 1Up.com when they gave an honest review of Assassins Creed. Ubisoft cut them off because they wouldn't lie to their readers or at least embelish the truth. Actually Assassins Creed and Far Cry 2 have a lot of similarities, they're both extremely repetitive and boring after an hour or two.



After playing the game now I agree it's not worth 94%, doesn't change the fact that somebody might think it was.

HL2 was indeed very polished and modifiable, definitely it's most redeeming qualities imo. I never really enjoyed them that much until Ep. 2, but that's just me.

Why do you think it is so important to developers to get good reviews? It was important before piracy, but it is even more important now that if a game is getting bad reviews, people are more likely to simply steal it. The reviewers themselves may not factor that in directly, but I assure you it plays some part in the pressure they get from developers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2008)

Heh, I find myself getting the games that have poor reviews just so I can laugh at the reviewers (e.g. C.O.P.S. 2170).  I can't say I ever purchased anything based on a review.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 4, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> After playing the game now I agree it's not worth 94%, doesn't change the fact that somebody might think it was.
> 
> HL2 was indeed very polished and modifiable, definitely it's most redeeming qualities imo. I never really enjoyed them that much until Ep. 2, but that's just me.
> 
> Why do you think it is so important to developers to get good reviews? It was important before piracy, but it is even more important now that if a game is getting bad reviews, people are more likely to simply steal it. The reviewers themselves may not factor that in directly, but I assure you it plays some part in the pressure they get from developers.



right... but now that i dont trust the reviews for ubisoft games, im inclined to steal a bunch of their games just because i feel ripped off and that they owe my my $50.  Another reason people don't buy games is because they cant trust the reviews, and dont wanna pay for a game that they dont know.  In fact, after paying for this game, i pretty much will never pay for another ubisoft game again, regardless of reviews.

On the other hand, i will gladly pay for games from bethesda, rockstar, or valve...  Just because ive never bought one of their games and thought "damn, i would pay money not to have to play this."  As far as i'm concerned PC gamer reviews have lost all credibility.


----------



## oinkypig (Nov 4, 2008)

I enjoy playing far cry 2 more than playing half life 2. but definitely not more than css


----------



## Sc1mitar (Nov 4, 2008)

It is definatly not HL2. Half Life 2 was fckin amazing. FC2 is above average.

Far Cry 2 SP is all right. They have fast travel its called the bus. The multiplayer feels like it was made by a retarded clam. I mean no Search and Destroy? That basicly removes all chance for a competitive scene...

It needs some patch lovin, and some weapon customization.

The engine is incredible though, a modder could do ALOT w/ it...

O well, time 2 wait for World at War and hope it doesnt fucking suck balls.

and BTW, the whole crysis series is such epic fail, its worse than FC2. I mean, crysis wars is like a bad copy of liek 2142 or something. Plus anything less than a cray supercomputer doesnt run it well.

just my oppinion...


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gears of War 2


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 4, 2008)

for me this game is an 80%. which is pretty good

although i could understand if someone thought 75%


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm to busy playing Dead Space in the early mornings and Grid at night.  I might pickup Far Cry 2 but not at all that interested in it right now since I have Dead Space.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 4, 2008)

Man... I give Far Cry 2 a 7/10. I haven't even finished it. But... I can honestly say now... that I had more fun with Crysis believe it or not. But.. doesn't mean you shouldn't pick up FC2, its worth owning IMO.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 4, 2008)

if i had to rank farcry 2 it would be about 33%

pro - it looks nice, like the jams in the guns and the dizy head if you sprint too long

cons - takes forever to get anywhere, no plot, always go here kill this guy, that flashy green dot you found one wow a whole ONE DIAMOND!!!! big whoop.

I just can't get into it.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 4, 2008)

This game is definitely not 94/100 . 

This game is nothing like what they showed in pre-launch videos where they showed, you scout the village, shoot one enemy. Then others come to pick his body, and you shoot them too. Here they can shoot you in the head with AK's from that far away . Terrible


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah they definitely got our hopes up too much w/ all that living breathing world crap. Other than the looks, the game feels very artificial, which wouldn't be such a big deal if it were linear. But openness and repetitiveness is a very very bad combination. I think the analogy w/ Assassin's Creed is pretty good. Great graphics, nice ambition, but both games suffer dramatically from trying to be much more than they are. I'm still gonna see if I can toil through the game for some kind of pay-off, but I'm not too optimistic......


----------



## iamollie (Nov 4, 2008)

i couldnt believe how little he could sprint! its like 50 metres tops. plus the vehicles are shit to drive and in terms of graphics its a step down from crysis.

to top it all off its got fuck all to do with the first one- a shameless swipe at fans of the original


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 4, 2008)

iamollie said:


> i couldnt believe how little he could sprint! its like 50 metres tops. plus the vehicles are shit to drive and in terms of graphics its a step down from crysis.
> 
> to top it all off its got fuck all to do with the first one- a shameless swipe at fans of the original



the more you sprint the further you can go


----------



## iamollie (Nov 4, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> the more you sprint the further you can go



so as you progress through the game your character becomes fitter and fitter???
isnt he supposed to be a merc who probably could run considerably further than that anyway


----------



## jeebuscrp (Nov 6, 2008)

I have this coming in the mail soon...part of that EVGA promotion. By reading what you guys say I won't go into it with huge expectations. Hopefully it will keep me entertained I'm looking for something to do till starcraft 2 and diablo 3 come out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2008)

ah cool i want far cry 2 if its anything like the reviews it should be good for at least a play
pc gamer the magazine usually is accurate and give unbiased reviews well at least the UK one is like that but sometimes its just crap in the mag even if it is unbiased


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 6, 2008)

iamollie said:


> so as you progress through the game your character becomes fitter and fitter???
> isnt he supposed to be a merc who probably could run considerably further than that anyway



He does become fitter, and just because he is a merc doesn't mean he can run 4km and the shoot everything down



MilkyWay said:


> ah cool i want far cry 2 if its anything like the reviews it should be good for at least a play
> pc gamer the magazine usually is accurate and give unbiased reviews well at least the UK one is like that but sometimes its just crap in the mag even if it is unbiased



don't its rubbish.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> He does become fitter, and just because he is a merc doesn't mean he can run 4km and the shoot everything down
> 
> 
> 
> don't its rubbish.




far cry 2 is rubbish? so i shouldn't bother with it?
if so why, i need reasons or is it i should play it and see


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 6, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> far cry 2 is rubbish? so i shouldn't bother with it?
> if so why, i need reasons or is it i should play it and see



read this thread, read the farcry 2 thread and you will find enough reasons


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 6, 2008)

Because its repetitive and half of the people that have it get random ctd's for no reason. They should have called it Repetition: The Game..


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 6, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> far cry 2 is rubbish? so i shouldn't bother with it?
> if so why, i need reasons or is it i should play it and see


no its not rubbish. you have to stick with it and make the most of it. its not a game to rush through or try to "beat" too fast. its something you might play more often, or less often, but when you play you're prolly in for good times

it has some gameplay issues but they are minor tbh. the scenery is africa drab, its not a bright and brilliant looking outdoor shooter like Crysis, and if you stop at every village / guard post to battle on your way to a mission you might indeed grow a bit bored from repetition. however just driving or boating away as fast as you can until you are out of reach can be very exciting and keeps the game from bogging down 

the "main missions" are diverse enough and send you off to different places on the map, but the side missions to "unlock" weapons are a bit dry. so best to do those here and there and thats it. when you want a new weapon. the weapons are varied and work well, and the way fire starts and spreads is truly amazing. your "buddies" are pretty cool and can save your ass, and the method of "healing" yourself, whether by syringe or pills for malaria, is pretty cool as well 

what the game lacks in variety it more then makes up for in action imo. the AI is tough (perhaps a bit too hard to take down) and for me at least each new "main mission" has brought something a little new and exciting, and you are always rewarded well for completion. i had to go drop off some passports for trade for some malaria pills last mission and i tell you what, it was damn exciting getting there and battling the baddies once there. i started a HUGE fire in my defense, laid down grenades and such, and yeah it was loads of fun. now i have a new shotgun and uzi and i have to travel back to a town to get my next mission. who knows what might happen next

you can change day to night pretty much at will, the weather system is impressive, and their is always a vehicle around to drive and boats to make your way up and down a multi corridor river. and while i understand the charge of "repetitive," as said b4, if you don't try to finish the game too fast or "beat it" and just play when you really feel like having some fun with a shooter, its aces

i always go by price. is it a $50 game? for some yes, for some no. but if the price drops to $30 sometime i would say this is most definitely a shooter everyone should check out 

runs well on my spec's if thats a concern, and apparently some ATI cards have had some issue. i avg 46fps, max settings 1650X1050, no AA. just FYI....


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 7, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> read this thread, read the farcry 2 thread and you will find enough reasons





ShadowFold said:


> Because its repetitive and half of the people that have it get random ctd's for no reason. They should have called it Repetition: The Game..



Like these two said



ChromeDome said:


> no its not rubbish. you have to stick with it and make the most of it. its not a game to rush through or try to "beat" too fast. its something you might play more often, or less often, but when you play you're prolly in for good times
> 
> it has some gameplay issues but they are minor tbh. the scenery is africa drab, its not a bright and brilliant looking outdoor shooter like Crysis, and if you stop at every village / guard post to battle on your way to a mission you might indeed grow a bit bored from repetition. however just driving or boating away as fast as you can until you are out of reach can be very exciting and keeps the game from bogging down
> 
> ...



But he also brings up good points


----------



## Moose (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone want me to do this for other games like oblivion although it's getting old the review is great.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 7, 2008)

why would you not? Be a great idea if we can start getting game reviews going again


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2008)

i get the feeling a lot of people completed it or got bored half way through
seems like the type of game that is fun but that starts to wear off


i would have to purposely go out and make my own fun or go out of the way to do fun things or the missions would be boring

other things that seem good are the graphics but at the same time africa feels boring

definitely seems like one of the better average shooters but nothing special that i would miss, seems like the game is okay to skip


i take back that crap i said about pc gamer it looks like they have changed from the days i used to collect it, with the internet pretty much standard no need for spending cash on a magazine


----------

